# Blue line bazooka reapir



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

I just bought a used blue line bazooka from a pawn shop.

I used it once and it didnt seem to work right. I would spin the wheel and paper would move up but with no mud on it. Mud was leaking out of the head when I filled it. And the cable would snag once in a while when i was doing long runs. Just wondering if any one has sent theres into all wall before for repair. I dont want to mess with repairing it myself. I dont have the time or the patience. 

Thanks.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

First time with the zook Smooth ?


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Yes it is. I have helped a buddy out with his here and there. But I have never used one on my own projects.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

A smooth finish said:


> I just bought a used blue line bazooka from a pawn shop.
> 
> I used it once and it didnt seem to work right. I would spin the wheel and paper would move up but with no mud on it. Mud was leaking out of the head when I filled it. And the cable would snag once in a while when i was doing long runs. Just wondering if any one has sent theres into all wall before for repair. I dont want to mess with repairing it myself. I dont have the time or the patience.
> 
> Thanks.


Make sure the drive is engaged in the left as the little spring sometimes doesn't get the job done itself!! And that the lever is fully pressed down or that can make it not engage!! Not sure about the cable part!!
Hope that helps!!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Another thing is 2 take the top plate off and make sure its ok when u work the leaver!! Thats maybe why its leaking when u fill it!
If u want expert advice on it give TomG a message!:thumbsup:


----------

